# Bild mit Hex Wert einfärben?



## pxl (12. November 2002)

Hi,

Wie kann ich in Photoshop 6 ein Bild mit einem Hex Wert (Bsp: #FF0000) einfärben? Das man unter Bild -> Einstellen -> Farbton/Sättigung das Bild einfärben kann weiß ich schon! Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?!

thx 4 help


----------



## Kaprolactam (12. November 2002)

Ebene erstellen, mit der Farbe füllen und Ebenenmodus auf Färben (oder einen anderen Ebenenmodus deiner Wahl) stellen... 

/Kapro


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. November 2002)

wollt ich auch grad sagen


----------



## pxl (12. November 2002)

danke, wo stell ich den ebenen modus ein? sry bin PS n00b


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. November 2002)

im ebenenfenster, da wo "normal" voreingestellt ist.


----------



## pxl (12. November 2002)

danke, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. November 2002)

gern geschehn


----------

